# The Brindle Pit Bulls



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

So I made a page for Brindle Pits. I still have more pics to put up and some to get from a couple people. What do you think so far.

http://www.freewebs.com/apbtsam/brindles.htm

I also want to see everyone's brindle dogs. They DO NOT have to be Pit Bulls. They can be any breed or mix!!! They are all just as pretty.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I like the website, cute pitbulls  

This is Whiskey the brindle Greyhound








And this is Janet another brindle Greyhound


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I will take Maxi and Thunder please! Great pictures, I have to get Kramer a spring pole he almost pulled the tire dummy over on my jeep which is hanging from the basketball hoop.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

She's a pit mix and almost 13 years old, but still a beauty.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow they are all beautiful!!! 

Thanks for checking my page out.

Maxi is Thunder's mom. I think that Going Light Barney blood really shows.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow those are some gorgeous pups! I love Liberty, she looks like such a sweet girl.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

This is Puddles.....


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Jen these poles work great and they can't pull them out and they are very durable. They are $125+ s/h and come disassembled and need to be cemented in. The dogs love them though.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Jen these poles work great and they can't pull them out and they are very durable. They are $125+ s/h and come disassembled and need to be cemented in. The dogs love them though.


Kramer is getting a pole for Christmas! Before you posted the pictures Thunder stuck out over the other dogs in you banner. On the upper right hand corner who is the white one? That dog looks sharp also.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

You have some nice looking brindles on that page: Here's Disco:


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Jen D said:


> Kramer is getting a pole for Christmas! Before you posted the pictures Thunder stuck out over the other dogs in you banner. On the upper right hand corner who is the white one? That dog looks sharp also.


I was wondering about that dog to, is s/he a Dogo Argentino or is s/he a pit bull also?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Little miss Jelly Bean..

















And Ziggy of course..









That's all for now. 

All of those pups in that link are beauties!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Jen D said:


> Kramer is getting a pole for Christmas! Before you posted the pictures Thunder stuck out over the other dogs in you banner. On the upper right hand corner who is the white one? That dog looks sharp also.


I'm sure he will be happy!!! Thunder isn't in my banner  I can only fit so many dogs..lol The white on is Kodiak he is Thunder and CH Twister's half brother. (Twister is in the lower right corner the dark buckskin/blk mask). 

You can see another picture of him on this page
http://www.freewebs.com/apbtsam/whites.htm

Teddie that red brindle is a cutie!!! Gorgeous.


----------

